# Tape shows through after primer



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Is the paint still wet? If so, it may get better when it dries.

Your technique is wrong the crack, joint, must be completely filled with mud prior to tape application. Run your knife down the center of the joint.
After taping scrape off all excess mud and let it dry. 

If you sanded down to the paper, then you went too far.

Never used fibrafuse tape. Funny, I almost picked up a roll of it to try today and at the last minute decided to stick with paper.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yodaman said:


> Is the paint still wet? If so, it may get better when it dries.
> 
> Your technique is wrong the crack, joint, must be completely filled with mud prior to tape application. Run your knife down the center of the joint.
> After taping scrape off all excess mud and let it dry.
> ...


The primer is dry and still looks like that. 

I didn't have any cracks before taping. My butt joints were tight. I put mud all the way down my butt joint about 4" wide. Put tape in the mud and then use my 6" knife to run over the tape to make it flat and get rid of the extra mud. Let that dry and then next day I used a 10" knife and put put mud down the middle of the joint and then one pass of mud on each side. So 3 total passes of mud. Then the next day I used a 12" knife and did the same thing. Then for sanding I ran the sander diagonally over the whole thing both ways, so kind of like an X over the whole joint. After this it looked really good and was very smooth. But once I put primer on that line bubbled up. My guess is from too much sanding but just trying to figure out how to avoid that in the future.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Yodaman said:


> Is the paint still wet? If so, it may get better when it dries.
> 
> Your technique is wrong the crack, joint, must be completely filled with mud prior to tape application. Run your knife down the center of the joint.
> After taping scrape off all excess mud and let it dry.
> ...


? why not?


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

I've used FibaTape which is a self adhesive fiberglass mesh and had good results. You really have to know your mud thickness with it. You don't want to sand down to the tape and leave this line of fibers sticking out. 

FibaFuse is different though. Never used it.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

chrisn said:


> ? why not?



Regarding Fibafuse? Old dog new trick syndrome guess. 

Years ago I did try fiberglass tape. It worked fine, but I believe paper is stronger. The paper is a little more forgiving if you sand down to it. (IMO)


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not a paper tape user so I can't compare and contrast. With the self adhesive mesh tape you can tape the whole room first before any mud goes on. Just don't overlap any of it - it will be too thick. Trim it exactly with scissors. When you put the first layer of mud on, it should be thin. After it dries you'll see the mesh pattern through the mud. This should never be sanded because you'll end up with ugly fibers sticking out everywhere. Then proceed with additional layers of mud and sand as usual.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Suggestion.
Roll a light coat of paint on all butt joints and let it dry before painting. Suspect that the latex paint is softening joint compound and causing bubble long joint. Don't over roll. Just roll or brush light coat of paint on the joint and let it dry to seal joint.

Then paint wall.


----------



## zigmouse (Jan 30, 2017)

My taper said those may never go away.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

zigmouse said:


> My taper said those may never go away.



get a new taper


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Fibafuse tape is not the same as Fiberglas mesh tape. Cut out all those air bubbles, re-mud, and use Fibafuse or fiberglas tape and, I think, your problems will disappear. Fibafuse sits flatter on the joint than fiberglas so it is much more forgiving when applying it. And, it won't create air pockets like paper tape does. Fibafuse tape is on the bottom.......


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I have noticed that sometimes just running the knife longitudinally down the tape to press it in and remove excess mud that it does not always get the trapped air out. When I see this happening, I carefully scrape that area perpendicular to the tape.
You can see the roll move right off the side of the tape. 

Maybe a another reason to stop using paper.


----------

